# *new* Fenix TK51



## kj2 (May 7, 2013)

Coming in/around July. Fenix TK51, a smaller looking TK75 with max 1700 lumens.
Runs on 3* 18650. Price should be around $100.

http://shaologear.com/blogs/news/7828413-fenix-product-announcement-tk51-a-new-smaller-tk75-clone


----------



## yliu (May 7, 2013)

Couldn't find anything about it... Specs on the LED configuration?


----------



## Labrador72 (May 7, 2013)

There's a comment on FB saying "Xm-L U3 600m beam" but it's unclear if these are the actual specs or just wishful thinking by the poster.


----------



## kj2 (May 7, 2013)

ShaoloGear has some info posted; http://shaologear.com/blogs/news/7828413-fenix-product-announcement-tk51-a-new-smaller-tk75-clone


----------



## kj2 (May 7, 2013)

yliu said:


> Couldn't find anything about it... Specs on the LED configuration?



To keep up with the competition they probably go with XM-L2 led(s). Think they will go with 3 leds to reach that 1700lumens.



Labrador72 said:


> There's a comment on FB saying "Xm-L U3 600m beam" but it's unclear if these are the actual specs or just wishful thinking by the poster.



Can you PM that link/page?


----------



## kj2 (May 8, 2013)

Fenix CS doesn't have more info about the TK51 (and RC01, PD35) at this moment. So we have to wait until they are on the Fenix webpage.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (May 8, 2013)

And so begins the MT-G2 LED era in earnest...?


----------



## kj2 (May 8, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> And so begins the MT-G2 LED era in earnest...?



Possible. Or, because it a smaller version of the TK75 as ShaoloGear says, they use 3 xm-l/xm-l2 leds.


----------



## Stol3n (Jun 1, 2013)

Anything new on this?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 2, 2013)

Stol3n said:


> Anything new on this?



Nothing yet but this light is coming in July. So we have to wait little bit longer.


----------



## Stol3n (Jun 4, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Nothing yet but this light is coming in July. So we have to wait little bit longer.



with July being just a few weeks away I would've thought we'd get to see a sneak peek around this time. I was about to order the TK75, but I'm going to hold off until I see the new TK51.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 4, 2013)

Probably more info in the upcoming 2-3 weeks. The TK51 comes in July, but we don't know if it comes in the first week, or the last week of July.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 4, 2013)

I heard there starting production in July, that's why there's no pics  probably only prototypes at the factory


----------



## texbaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Any one heard or seen news. I'm real close to buying the TK75. This TK51 sounds interesting


----------



## kj2 (Jun 10, 2013)

texbaz said:


> Any one heard or seen news. I'm real close to buying the TK75. This TK51 sounds interesting



No news yet. Fenix does come with a new product this week, but think that's the PD35.


----------



## martinaee (Jun 18, 2013)

Epic... I've been waiting for Fenix to jump on the small 3 18650 form factor band wagon. Can sized goodness.


----------



## ragnarok164 (Jun 23, 2013)

I really wish the TK51 will be using a MT-G2 instead of 3 XM-L emitter.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 23, 2013)

I would like the TK51 to use 3 x XM-L2 U3 and have an electronic lock-out similar to the Olight SR95UT.


----------



## Stol3n (Jul 10, 2013)

still holding off on the TK75 in hopes this will be released soon.


----------



## PhatPhil (Jul 11, 2013)

ragnarok164 said:


> I really wish the TK51 will be using a MT-G2 instead of 3 XM-L emitter.



I'm thinking the same


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 11, 2013)

You might be interested in the Eagletac SX25L3


----------



## PhatPhil (Jul 11, 2013)

BLUE LED said:


> You might be interested in the Eagletac SX25L3



I am, but hopefully the TK51 will have a slightly larger diameter head for more throw.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 11, 2013)

I hope to hear more about this light soon,and hopefuly pics . There has been remarkable silent about this coming TK51 light. Leakings regarding new lights usually appears faster on this forum than it has in this case.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (Jul 18, 2013)

could not wait anymore... Decided to get the tk75 since shaologear was having somewhat of a special on it. 

Hopefully more news comes out about the tk 51 i can always get more lights


----------



## kj2 (Jul 18, 2013)

bmwproboi05 said:


> could not wait anymore... Decided to get the tk75 since shaologear was having somewhat of a special on it.
> 
> Hopefully more news comes out about the tk 51 i can always get more lights



That was/is a good deal from Shaologear. To bad Fenix didn't give more info on the TK51.


----------



## GTiger (Jul 19, 2013)

kj2 said:


> That was/is a good deal from Shaologear. To bad Fenix didn't give more info on the TK51.


Especially if you stack the re-upped Independence Day coup on it!


----------



## jorgemac (Jul 24, 2013)

Any news about this light?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 24, 2013)

jorgemac said:


> Any news about this light?



Have heard some news, but aren't allowed to talk about it.


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 24, 2013)

Just spill it. It will come out anyways (or isn't?). :devil:.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 24, 2013)

don.gwapo said:


> Just spill it. It will come out anyways (or isn't?). :devil:.



What I've read is that possibly Fenix has the (prototype-version)TK51 on the Asia Outdoor Trade Show 2013 in Nanjing. (24-27 July)
That's all I can say at this moment.


----------



## texbaz (Jul 28, 2013)

Well I mined the web, no news on this supposed light, definitely had my interest peaked. Since the Asia Outdoor Trade Show 2013 has come and gone which, would have been a great place to debut this gem,TK75 just a tad bit big for my intended use, would have been nice to at least see a prototype. I noticed the link in the first thread is 404 oh well.


----------



## martinaee (Jul 28, 2013)

I bet it's still coming for sure. Fenix is one of the leading companies in this bright industry and they don't have a light in this form factor yet. It'll come soon.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 28, 2013)

kj2 has more info about the TK51. He wrote earlier that he is not allowed to reveal any details about this light,but it would be great if he could confirm that the TK51 is still coming and has not been canceled.

I also noticed the link in the first thread is 404,which is not a good sign.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 28, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> kj2 has more info about the TK51. He wrote earlier that he is not allowed to reveal any details about this light,but it would be great if he could confirm that the TK51 is still coming and has not been canceled.



There is a prototype. I do not know if Fenix has a release date in their mind.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 28, 2013)

kj2 said:


> There is a prototype. I do not know if Fenix has a release date in their mind.



Thank you for the reply! So,the TK51 is still just a prototype and is still under development and testing if i understand it correctly? Then it can take several months,maybe until September until the light will be released.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 28, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> Thank you for the reply! So,the TK51 is still just a prototype and is still under development and testing if i understand it correctly? Then it can take several months,maybe until September until the light will be released.



They're still busy with it yeah, for what I've heard. Have no idea how far they are with testing.


----------



## AngryDaddyBird (Aug 13, 2013)

Waiting is killing me!
Any ETA ?


----------



## kj2 (Aug 13, 2013)

AngryDaddyBird said:


> Waiting is killing me!
> Any ETA ?


Not that I know.


----------



## gopajti (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## kj2 (Sep 14, 2013)

gopajti said:


>



Cool  where did you found?


----------



## kj2 (Sep 14, 2013)

That HP15 is also new  although there is already a old thread on the HP15 on the headlamp-section.


----------



## martinaee (Sep 14, 2013)

Whoa..... is this going to be an emitter besides xm-l2's? That looks like a single reflector!

And what is that little thing at the bottom. It looks like another lens/emitter attached to it!


----------



## kj2 (Sep 14, 2013)

martinaee said:


> Whoa..... is this going to be an emitter besides xm-l2's? That looks like a single reflector!
> 
> And what is that little thing at the bottom. It looks like another lens/emitter attached to it!



For what I know, the TK51 has two leds. One with big reflector, and a smaller one. Think the smaller one will be a xp-g2.


----------



## martinaee (Sep 14, 2013)

kj2 said:


> For what I know, the TK51 has two leds. One with big reflector, and a smaller one. Think the smaller one will be a xp-g2.



So they really are pushing into multi-type multi-emitter heads. THAT IS AWESOME. I personally hope they are using different tints for the emitters. I guess it wouldn't make as much sense for this light to do that though as for the TK76. They really are changing things up though--- Fenix never fails to suprise me with their designs. Other companies put out good stuff, but nothing this unique. Fenix creates the mold.

I wonder if that xp-g2 is going to be really floody.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 14, 2013)

martinaee said:


> So they really are pushing into multi-type multi-emitter heads. THAT IS AWESOME. I personally hope they are using different tints for the emitters. I guess it wouldn't make as much sense for this light to do that though as for the TK76. They really are changing things up though--- Fenix never fails to suprise me with their designs. Other companies put out good stuff, but nothing this unique. Fenix creates the mold.
> 
> I wonder if that xp-g2 is going to be really floody.


I had a talk with my brother on this subject, this afternoon. Flashlight manufacturers have to come up with something new, instead of just giving lights more lumens.
I personally would like to see even better runtimes on the high/turbo modes, and it would be even cooler if (for example) Fenix comes-up with a light that you can hook-up(usb) on your pc, 
and you can determine your own brightness-levels/how many levels you want. 
I think we will see more, multi led flashlights(like the TK51/TK76), in the coming months.


----------



## regulation (Sep 15, 2013)

kj2 said:


> For what I know, the TK51 has two leds. One with big reflector, and a smaller one. Think the smaller one will be a xp-g2.


Pay attention to the lumens! It must be two xml2 to reach that number! Unless Fenix brags their numbers which we all know is impossible.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 15, 2013)

regulation said:


> Pay attention to the lumens! It must be two xml2 to reach that number! Unless Fenix brags their numbers which we all know is impossible.


Or Fenix will use a other (main)led  But we will see what they come-up with.


----------



## martinaee (Sep 15, 2013)

I know the light won't be THAT thick as others have put out similar sized lights using 3 18650's (which I'm assuming this uses), but somehow from that one picture I can see this being a light that could use a handle on top. For long walks a very sturdy steel handle securely screwed in would be awesome. Maybe in person it's too small to really justify that, but somehow the "coke can" size of light somehow doesn't seem like something you can carry around comfortably for long periods. Unless you have a large coat on you can't really just slip it in your pocket either.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 16, 2013)

Fenix posted a picture on their facebook. You can see the TK76 and TK51 (which has been blurred-out)


----------



## markr6 (Sep 17, 2013)

kj2 said:


> I personally would like to see even better runtimes on the high/turbo modes, and it would be even cooler if (for example) Fenix comes-up with a light that you can hook-up(usb) on your pc, and you can determine your own brightness-level/how many levels you want.



Yeah, where is this light? I was expecting something like this by now!


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 26, 2013)

Great news! We can participate in a test campaign of Fenix TK51 - http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductexperienceMore.aspx?id=27&cid=1
Good luck to all!:thumbsup:


----------



## spankone (Sep 26, 2013)

FlashLion said:


> Great news! We can participate in a test campaign of Fenix TK51 - http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductexperienceMore.aspx?id=27&cid=1
> Good luck to all!:thumbsup:




"EXCITING"


----------



## kj2 (Sep 26, 2013)

I filled-out the forum. Hope I may review it. Looks like a light that will fit me good


----------



## regulation (Sep 26, 2013)

FlashLion said:


> Great news! We can participate in a test campaign of Fenix TK51 - http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductexperienceMore.aspx?id=27&cid=1
> Good luck to all!:thumbsup:


Filled the form. A pity that there are still not much info about this light in the news. Hope it coming soon!


----------



## martinaee (Sep 26, 2013)

So...... This means either way it won't be available to purchase for another few months at least?

:ironic:


----------



## regulation (Sep 26, 2013)

martinaee said:


> So...... This means either way it won't be available to purchase for another few months at least?
> 
> :ironic:



not that long, I think we could expect it on the market next month based on their product test history.


----------



## Bruce Nai (Sep 26, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Coming in/around July. Fenix TK51, a smaller looking TK75 with max 1700 lumens.
> Runs on 3* 18650. Price should be around $100.
> 
> http://shaologear.com/blogs/news/7828413-fenix-product-announcement-tk51-a-new-smaller-tk75-clone



Thank you for your share, I have checked on Fenix official website, and I happen to find that TK51 seems not available now, and Fenix has launched its TK51 global testing contest, right after the HP01 one. I have submitted my application forms to both, hope I can get one from Fenix.


----------



## TrueLine (Sep 29, 2013)

Did anyone have a problem with the entry form for the Global Test Campaign? Entered today but did not receive a email confirmation...


----------



## kj2 (Sep 30, 2013)

TrueLine said:


> Did anyone have a problem with the entry form for the Global Test Campaign? Entered today but did not receive a email confirmation...



No. Because you don't get a email confirmation  just a pop-up (or a note at the bottom of the website) if they received.


----------



## ghodan (Oct 8, 2013)

Here is a clear picture of the Fenix TK51
The Fenix TK51 Flashlight employs dual LEDs to increase total output with 16 wide-ranging lighting options. Spot and flood beams include 1800-lumen max output and 425m carry distance. For total control, one-button instant turbo and strobe activate even when the TK51 is off.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 8, 2013)

Interesting that the second led and reflector look like they act as the anti-roll method as well. And it looks like they put not directly opposite the buttons on the other side of the light but more at a 45 degree angle off of bottom so that the buttons are still facing up when you set the light down on a table. Interesting. It looks like it will be a very sleek yet slightly awkward looking light at the same time.

I want to know what the main led will be. At 1800 lumens if the smaller led is an xp-g2 putting out 400-500 lumens could an xm-l2 in the main led get up to 1300-1400 lumens output? Or could this be using a different main led?

I'm really interested in this light. If the middle brightness is around 1000 lumens with good runtime since it's using 3 18650's I might be sold. I like that it has hard buttons too. I don't mind the rubber button on my E50 and E25, but I don't think it fits the hard and tough feel of the TK series. As long as the head is larger than the body diameter it shouldn't matter that much either if you drop it on a flat and/or hard ground.


----------



## viperxp (Oct 9, 2013)

both leds are XM-L2 U2


----------



## martinaee (Oct 9, 2013)

Ah that makes more sense. Someone was saying the smaller reflector had an xp-g2. It definitely makes more sense now though as you'd get much better flood with an xm-l2 in that as well. Good show chap!


----------



## Sophie2013 (Oct 9, 2013)

martinaee said:


> I want to know what the main led will be. At 1800 lumens if the smaller led is an xp-g2 putting out 400-500 lumens could an xm-l2 in the main led get up to 1300-1400 lumens output? Or could this be using a different main led?



Both of the main led and the smaller led's max output is 900lumens, when boths are put on the turbo, the max output of TK51 is 1800lumens.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 9, 2013)

Sophie2013 said:


> Both of the main led and the smaller led's max output is 900lumens, when boths are put on the turbo, the max output of TK51 is 1800lumens.



That's why the led's have to either both be xm-l platform emitters or one is even larger than the xm-l. No way the xp-g2 can put out 900 lumens.


----------



## ragnarok164 (Oct 9, 2013)

martinaee said:


> That's why the led's have to either both be xm-l platform emitters or one is even larger than the xm-l. No way the xp-g2 can put out 900 lumens.



Yeah, I'm hoping for MT-G2 at 1500 and XP-G2 at 300 lumens.


----------



## kj75 (Oct 9, 2013)

Found price and specs on a German website: price € 154,90
IMO to expensive....


----------



## kj2 (Oct 10, 2013)

kj75 said:


> Found price and specs on a German website: price € 154,90
> IMO too expensive....



I also find that to expensive. I was more thinking between €125-140.


----------



## viperxp (Oct 10, 2013)

When Fenix first announced the flashlight they talked about 100$ , plus minus. Maybe when there will be more stores selling the flashlight the price will be closer to that.


----------



## kj75 (Oct 10, 2013)

For that "little" price difference I prefer a TK75...


----------



## kj75 (Oct 10, 2013)

Beamshots...

http://fonarik.com/test/?model=360&scene=1&mode=0


----------



## martinaee (Oct 10, 2013)

150? And that's Euro not dollars.

Psshh.... Well I hope it's cheaper here in the U.S. because Fenix just let the air out of this balloon lol. I think everybody has been hoping this would be a cheaper "mini" TK75. Well we'll see.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 11, 2013)

Kinda start to like the TK51 more and more by the second. Only downside is that price.


----------



## kj75 (Oct 11, 2013)

On Fenix website listed...

http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=98&tid=8&cid=1


----------



## sbbsga (Oct 11, 2013)

Wow, very interesting, turns out to be better than I thought. The head is smaller than I have expected. Thanks for the link.


----------



## levi333 (Oct 11, 2013)

Just got an email about preordering. I think I'll wait a bit for reviews and to see how much it's really going to cost.


----------



## xlight (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## kj2 (Oct 14, 2013)

xlight said:


>



When I saw that video this morning, my mind said; yeah! :devil:
But then I realized it will cost 160 bucks. :shakehead


----------



## martinaee (Oct 14, 2013)

kj2 said:


> When I saw that video this morning, my mind said; yeah! :devil:
> But then I realized it will cost 160 bucks. :shakehead



Yeah. But then again it's not a small light, has a new design that (for some reason) nobody has really implemented yet, and great output. I think everyone wanted it to be an inexpensive TK75, but it's more realistic that the price will be closer to the TK75.

I really want one, but in many ways I think I'd use something like the coming TK22 Special Edition more, which I also want  Oh, who am I kidding, I want both, but I don't think that's gonna happen soon lol


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 15, 2013)

For some reason Fenix has never gotten me interested, that is until now. Kind of like the idea of the flood plus throw combination.


----------



## ghodan (Oct 15, 2013)

Dutch price listed at Knives&Tools: 155 euro.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 15, 2013)

$143.00 Fenix Outfitters with promo code.

$131.00 wallbuys with promo code

If u live in the States,it is a no brainer for Fenix Out. with their 30 month warranty[ 1 year for wallbuys] and you do not have to send back to china if it has to be repaired,they do it. Either that or they will replace it[gave me a brand new TK-75!] or fix the small problems in Broken Arrow!......That is worth the $12.00 difference!!:thumbsup:

For $15.00 I will give you both promo codes!!! lol!! :laughing: :huh:

*EDIT:I just learned from another place that I should not post prices from manufacture**rs. I am not sure if it "only" applies if the price is below the "MAP*" *or not?* *I am not going to do it anyway! Beginners mistake.*


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 16, 2013)

I am looking forward t read a review of this interesting light! 

Apart from that I can't stop to think about Fenix sometimes has an "*inconsistency*" when it comes to the labels of the lights. TK51 should logically be a successor to TK50, but there is not much similarity between these lights...


----------



## kj75 (Oct 16, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> I am looking forward t read a review of this interesting light!
> 
> Apart from that I can't stop to think about Fenix sometimes has an "*inconsistency*" when it comes to the labels of the lights. TK51 should logically be a successor to TK50, but there is not much similarity between these lights...



So do I.
I thougt that TK meant tactical with the switch at the bottom....unfortunately no momentary on....:mecry:


----------



## Capolini (Oct 16, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> I am looking forward t read a review of this interesting light!
> 
> Apart from that I can't stop to think about Fenix sometimes has an "*inconsistency*" when it comes to the labels of the lights. TK51 should logically be a successor to TK50, but there is not much similarity between these lights...




Same here sir!! SB will be reviewing it! I want to buy it now, but I need to be patient and wait for his review!:thinking:


----------



## ragnarok164 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure TK stand for tank.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah TK is basically their really thick walled tough(er) lights. I think this light is kind of different and new so maybe they didn't know where to fit it in naming wise.

Perhaps this should have been a new series? But I guess it's not that different so they kind of just had to give it a name but couldn't really justify a completely new "series" of lights.


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 17, 2013)

This light realy stands out of the crowd with it´s design of combined spot and flood light! I am realy eager to see a review of it. I wonder if the light has a stepdown in effect feature to prevent overheating if on running it on turbomode (1800 lumens) with both the flood and the spotlight at the same time?


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 17, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> This light realy stands out of the crowd with it´s design of combined spot and flood light! I am realy eager to see a review of it. I wonder if the light has a stepdown in effect feature to prevent overheating if on running it on turbomode (1800 lumens) with both the flood and the spotlight at the same time?


Exactly what I am thinking too. The body does not seem to carry enough mass to properly drain off the heat from the head. Does not really bother me since I don't use my lights on turbo all the time but I am just curious.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 17, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> Exactly what I am thinking too. The body does not seem to carry enough mass to properly drain off the heat from the head. Does not really bother me since I don't use my lights on turbo all the time but I am just curious.



Me to!! :thinking:

It is obviously not listed on the websites and the "Manual" is not available yet to "download".

My guess is that it won't step down on turbo and if it does you will be able to "Step up" again like I can with my TK-75.

Time will Tell!


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 17, 2013)

Have we seen the inside of the tube yet- battery carrier, or interior walls sculpted to the shape of the batteries?

Either way this looks great.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix TK51- discuss this light further!*



leon2245 said:


> Have we seen the inside of the tube yet- battery carrier, or i*nterior walls sculpted to the shape of the batteries?*
> 
> Either way this looks great.




Or is that method intellectual property of another company? Or parent company. Pretty sure I've seen it in more than one brand's models.

Anyway neither the video above nor any pics from google image i can find shows the inside, but looks like most if not all previous multi cell feni like this have had battery carriers.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix TK51- discuss this light further!*


----------



## martinaee (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix TK51- discuss this light further!*

Nice pics. And this ladies and gents is why it's not a sub 100 dollar light like we were initially hoping for. Just look at that beast. Crazy machining, 2 xm-l2's, and it's not a small light by any means. When I heard Fenix was doing a 3 18650 light I thought it was going to be relatively small like that 3 18650 light Zebra light did. This is much bigger. I only have a 2 bay 18650 charger so I would either need another or would have to awkwardly charge that third 18650 separately if I ever had one of these 

BTW what is that hole behind the smaller reflector in the back of the head? Is the head somehow bolted/screwed on there? Oh and can we see the inside? Battery carrier? Holes? Hmmm...


----------



## youlight (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix TK51- discuss this light further!*



martinaee said:


> Nice pics. And this ladies and gents is why it's not a sub 100 dollar light like we were initially hoping for. Just look at that beast. Crazy machining, 2 xm-l2's, and it's not a small light by any means. When I heard Fenix was doing a 3 18650 light I thought it was going to be relatively small like that 3 18650 light Zebra light did. This is much bigger. I only have a 2 bay 18650 charger so I would either need another or would have to awkwardly charge that third 18650 separately if I ever had one of these
> 
> BTW what is that hole behind the smaller reflector in the back of the head? Is the head somehow bolted/screwed on there? Oh and can we see the inside? Battery carrier? Holes? Hmmm...



-----------------------
Seems the TK51 also can work with 1 or 2 18650 batteries.
and I know Fenix just released their 4 bay charger ARE-C2……


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix TK51- discuss this light further!*

Haven't paid much attention to Fenix offerings in a while, too many to keep track of lately anyway, but this definitely has my full attention - I bet this is a night-walk light that's so good that it wasn't possible before. We need more flood/throw combo lights like this one, and more battery configs.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix TK51- discuss this light further!*





Yes, it's definitely a substantial light and the retail price seems to fall in relative perspective to their other models. The construction of the chassis and battery carrier are Fenix's typical high quality and heavy duty build. The carrier and contact design is actually superior to the TK75 in more than one regard.

It runs on 1, 2, 3 x 18650's as well as 2, 4, 6 X CR123's. Mighty versatile!

It has momentary operation but only on maximum output. 

I'm pretty impressed with the user interface. There are a couple of minor idiosyncrasies relating to the interface but I'll cover that during the video review.

The flood XM-L2 is VERY wide, having a much wider angle than a PD35 or even Zebralight H600.

Hope you guys enjoy the pictures and short preview!


----------



## sbbsga (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix TK51- discuss this light further!*

Thanks, Patriot! :twothumbs

Yes, this carrier design is much better - no springs to bend and damaged. Is the carrier unidirectional?

I am curious about the hole behind the flood light as well. Looking forward to your detailed video review!


----------



## xed888 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix TK51- discuss this light further!*



sbbsga said:


> Thanks, Patriot! :twothumbs
> 
> Yes, this carrier design is much better - no springs to bend and damaged. Is the carrier unidirectional?
> 
> I am curious about the hole behind the flood light as well. Looking forward to your detailed video review!



That hole is space for a screw. You can see it in the last picture.

http://s158.photobucket.com/user/Patriot222/media/IMG_0663pic_zps17ac7870.jpg.html


----------



## sbbsga (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix TK51- discuss this light further!*



xed888 said:


> That hole is space for a screw. You can see it in the last picture.
> 
> http://s158.photobucket.com/user/Patriot222/media/IMG_0663pic_zps17ac7870.jpg.html



Oh yeah, it does look like a screw. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## ven (Oct 18, 2013)

Big thanks for the pictures:thumbsup:,must admit i was not too sure at 1st,but it does look a very nice versatile light.I dont own a fenix ........yet this could be a 1st.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix TK51- discuss this light further!*



Patriot said:


>



Is that your[part of ?!] collection?? Very nice!
Thanks for the pics.! I am trying to hold out until sb's review or someone like yourself!

My addiction says,NOW!! I have to realize that the torch is not going anywhere!

The TK-75, TK-35 and the BST are sufficient enough to walk the Siberian in the semi wilderness,,,,but you guys know how it is,,MORE, MORE AND MORE,,,,,,The "Disease of More"!!! lol!  :thumbsup:


----------



## kj75 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix TK51- discuss this light further!*

*It has momentary operation but only on maximum output. 

*How does it work?

Will it be right off when you release the switch?


----------



## ghodan (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix TK51- discuss this light further!*

At first i wanted a TK51 but now that i see and realize that its as big as a TK75 I don't really want it anymore.
For a few euro extra you have a TK75 that really outperforms it in lumens, candela and trow.
Both are to big to carry around in a man bag for 24/7 edc, so whats the use for a TK51? The flood light? I would rather have the muscle specs of the TK75 and a separate dedicated flood light.

Comparison:
TK51: Ansi lumens 1800 (2x 900). Candela 45.200. Trow 425 meter. Price in The Netherlands: 155 euro.
TK75: Ansi lumens 2900. *Candela 119.500 *.Trow 690 meter. Price in The Netherlands: 185 euro.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix TK51- discuss this light further!*



kj75 said:


> *It has momentary operation but only on maximum output.
> 
> *How does it work?
> 
> Will it be right off when you release the switch?




Yep, press and hold the large button. When you let off, it shuts off.


----------



## RCLumens (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix TK51- discuss this light further!*

Hey there Patriot, many thanks for taking the time and awesome pics/info as always! This looks like a nice piece and very adaptable! looking forward to your review!


----------



## spankone (Oct 19, 2013)

Is that hole actually a screw thread. Seems an odd place to put one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 19, 2013)

Nic pics!  Thank´s for sharing!

Patriot,
since you have a TK51 in person and have tested it,i have a question about it for you.

I wonder if the light has a stepdown in effect feature to prevent overheating if on running it on turbomode (1800 lumens) with both the flood and the spotlight at the same time?


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2013)

Great pics:twothumbs,i may hold out a little as i am swayed for a tk75(fogging puts a little downer on that but it is one beautiful flashlight with awesome performance)and a tm15 both of which i can get for $169 and $185 respectively...........i know all different but i cant justify all at present with x mas around corner............although my 3yr old would be happy if father christmas bought him one:rock:

Maybe i get another next month:naughty:

My addiction is being over fed


----------



## Patriot (Oct 20, 2013)

RCLumens said:


> Hey there Patriot, many thanks for taking the time and awesome pics/info as always! This looks like a nice piece and very adaptable! looking forward to your review!



Very welcome! It really is a neat light and marked by its versatility. Even though the length is about the same, the body is smaller in diameter making it easier to carry and the head is much smaller as compared to the TK75.



spankone said:


> Is that hole actually a screw thread. Seems an odd place to put one.



It's a recessed screw head, yes. I'll be mentioning it in the video review but in short, it goes unnoticed in operation.



NorthernStar said:


> Nic pics!  Thank´s for sharing!
> 
> Patriot,
> since you have a TK51 in person and have tested it,i have a question about it for you.
> ...



Thanks buddy! Yes, it's has timed, "linked" step down for both the flood and spotlight. Of course, it can be bumped back up to turbo if needed.



ven said:


> Great pics:twothumbs,i may hold out a little as i am swayed for a tk75(fogging puts a little downer on that but it is one beautiful flashlight with awesome performance)and a tm15 both of which i can get for $169 and $185 respectively...........i know all different but i cant justify all at present with x mas



You might hold off on the TK75 because there are some area's where the TK51 has some advantages. It will all depend on what the use is looking for in a light but the TK51 certainly accomplishing things that my TK75 cant. 



I took delivery of the TK51 three days into a 9 days straight work week but I'm eager to put the video review together. I've got some beam videos and some water resistance testing done, but have to record the desktop portion which I'll post ASAP. In the meantime, if anyone has questions, post them here and I'll try to get back to you within 24 hours.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix TK51- discuss this light further!*



sbbsga said:


> Thanks, Patriot! :twothumbs
> 
> Yes, this carrier design is much better - no springs to bend and damaged. Is the carrier unidirectional?




Sure thing! 

Yeah, the battery carrier rocks! It's ways less susceptible to Murphy's Law, with it's clean design. It is unidirectional with all cells pointed to the top of the carrier.


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix TK51- discuss this light further!*



Patriot said:


> Thanks buddy! Yes, it's has timed, "linked" step down for both the flood and spotlight. Of course, it can be bumped back up to turbo if needed.



Thank´s for the info! I look forward to see the video review.


----------



## gsteve (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix TK51- discuss this light further!*

Hmm am I wrong for thinking the the thrower part of this light should run more than 900? And maybe the flood reflector should have been built into the larger reflector rather than added on like a bump?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix TK51- discuss this light further!*



gsteve said:


> Hmm am I wrong for thinking the the thrower part of this light should run more than 900? And maybe the flood reflector should have been built into the larger reflector rather than added on like a bump?


With 900lumens this led is almost running at his max.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: *new* Fenix TK51- discuss this light further!*



gsteve said:


> maybe the flood reflector should have been built into the larger reflector rather than added on like a bump?



I can't think of a way that Fenix would be able to make that work and still provide the quality of flood and throw that they ended up attaining. The reason that the beams are smooth and consistent is because each LED is using it's own symmetrical reflector.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 20, 2013)

Speaking of beams, let's post some shots.

It's a little difficult to compare the flood beam with other lights of its size so I'll compare it to a couple of smaller lights that most are familiar with.


Camera settings are 4" F4.0 Distance 15 yards


Fenix PD35





Zebralight H600





Fenix TK51


----------



## ven (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks Patriot:twothumbs,i am sold..........love the look,love the flood option,only down side is cost really as it works out around £100 over the pond, but in respect of things its probably worth it.On my xmas list..................best be a good boy


----------



## ven (Oct 21, 2013)

Banggood have the tk51 in now for pre order,price of $139.99 free international delivery which is good for me here in UK.

My next purchase in a few weeks me thinks


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 21, 2013)

I assume the 48mm diameter is across the broadest part of the head, including the smaller reflector. If true, it looks like the diameter the other way, only across the primary reflector, will be closer to 42.5mm.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 21, 2013)

ven said:


> Banggood have the tk51 in now for pre order,price of $139.99 free international delivery which is good for me here in UK.
> 
> My next purchase in a few weeks me thinks



I'm tempted. It's nice to have a spot and flood without messing with a diffuser.

LOL, Banggood...they definitely didn't pass that one thru the "playground filter". Should have named it BANG DING OW!


----------



## Patriot (Oct 21, 2013)

Trying to get some beamshots up when I can guys. Here's some shots of various single LED lights along with the primary reflector on the TK51 at about 75 yards....

Nitecore EA4 top, TK51 bottom, primary beam only...









Nitecore EA8 top, TK51 bottom, both primary & secondary beams...









TK51 top, primary only, TK51 bottom both primary & secondary beams...









TN31 top, TK51 bottom both primary & secondary beams...









I guess we better get the TK75 in there as well.

TK75 top, TK51 bottom both primary and secondary beams...


----------



## Capolini (Oct 21, 2013)

The EA4 stands up well,good comparison. I would also like to see the TK-35,,,,,It may do a little better with the additional 9000 cd compared to the EA4.

After seeing the TK-75 against it, I question why I would even want the TK-51!! I know the TK-51 has a lot more combinations.

I have the EA4. It was nice to see you use that as one of the comparisons. I also have the TK-35 and TK-75.

I am still waiting to find out about the timed step down as it pertains to when it does it and if it is comparable to the TK-75 in regards to being able to step back up. For me, if it did not parallel the TK-75 in that regard, I would not even consider it since I have the TK-75!!

Nice pictures.

Ciao,,,,,,,,,,,Roberto


----------



## martinaee (Oct 21, 2013)

The last two pictures show the most for me. It's crazy. The TK51 beam-wise is very VERY similar to the TK75, but just with less overall brightness in the spill and definitely in the hotspot.

What's interesting is that the TK51 seemed to fill-light some of the area outside of the hotspot a little better than the TK75.

--- From what I see I'd probably get a TK51 over the TK75 any day if I bought either since it's cheaper, lighter, and uses 3 18650's instead of 4. If you ABSOLUTELY need more throw get the TK75, but there are better throwers than either of these so....

*TLR --> TK51 is sweet.*


----------



## Patriot (Oct 21, 2013)

Capolini said:


> The EA4 stands up well,good comparison. I would also like to see the TK-35,,,,,It may do a little better with the additional 9000 cd compared to the EA4.
> 
> After seeing the TK-75 against it, I question why I would even want the TK-51!! I know the TK-51 has a lot more combinations.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Yeah the TK75 seems to dominate but these particular pictures don't tell the whole story. I'll be discussing the differences at length when I post the video Thursday evening.

I can give you a preview on the step down side of things. It's not timed. It's actively, thermally regulated. Testing isn't complete though.





martinaee said:


> The last two pictures show the most for me. It's crazy. The TK51 beam-wise is very VERY similar to the TK75, but just with less overall brightness in the spill and definitely in the hotspot.
> 
> What's interesting is that the TK51 seemed to fill-light some of the area outside of the hotspot a little better than the TK75.



Yes, that little secondary reflector completely fills in all of the dark spots and illuminates the entire roof line including the white crown, even way out at 75 yards.

The TK75 definitely owns the distance but its beam isn't very user friendly inside of 25 yards. The TK51 provides sufficient light at over 100 yards as well as incredibly smooth light from 50 yards to 1 yard.


----------



## ven (Oct 22, 2013)

Awesome Patriot,thanks for the pics:twothumbs,i can relate to the ea4 and 8(i do love the ea8 beam) so excellent to see a comparison. Not owning a tk75 and wanting a fenix flashlight the tk51 so far is the one.
Roll on Thursday then roll on a pay day :laughing:


----------



## Capolini (Oct 22, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Thanks! Yeah the TK75 seems to dominate but these particular pictures don't tell the whole story. I'll be discussing the differences at length when I post the video Thursday evening.
> 
> I can give you a preview on the step down side of things. It's not timed. It's actively, thermally regulated. Testing isn't complete though.
> 
> ...



Thanks Patriot! I look forward to the rest of your review.

I have a feeling with the TK-51 being "Thermally Regulated" that it may have a chance of getting too hot w/ constant turbo on flood/spot[1800 lumens].Can it sustain 40 , 50 minutes of constant turbo or stay in that mode for the duration of the battery charge??!!!

*PLEASE TEST THAT FOR ME!!! *

I am pretty sure my TK-75 only has timed step downs and then low battery step downs,,,,no thermal step downs. With as hard as I run it[even in the summer] , the TK-75 has never stepped down due to heat! I guess that is why they do not have a thermal step down!! 

I hope the TK-51 can function the same way,,then I may twist my arm for # 17 torch for my First flashaholic Anniv. on November 24th!!!! lol!!


----------



## spankone (Oct 22, 2013)

Great pictures. The tk51 looks like a far smoother beam. I'm looking forward to mine arriving any day now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Patriot,

Are you able to compare it to the beam of the TM26 from Nitecore?


----------



## Patriot (Oct 22, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Thanks Patriot! I look forward to the rest of your review.
> I am pretty sure my TK-75 only has timed step downs and then low battery step downs,,,,no thermal step downs. With as hard as I run it[even in the summer] , the TK-75 has never stepped down due to heat! I guess that is why they do not have a thermal step down!!



That's correct! There's no thermal step down with the TK75, only a 20min timed step down, that can be bumped back up for another 20min. 

With regards to the rest, testing is already underway and most of the results are in. I'll be holding those for the video review Thursday evening. 





pjandyho said:


> Hi Patriot,
> 
> Are you able to compare it to the beam of the TM26 from Nitecore?





I can, but of course they're very different beams. You might check my beamshots for the RC40 because I believe I used the same settings. If not, I'll head back out and take some shots for you. Perhaps tomorrow evening as that's the start of my day off.


----------



## Zenbaas (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for the Beamshots Patriot. This is making me reconsider if I need the tk51. It looks like a really nice versatile light!


----------



## kj75 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi Patriot,

Did you use the 2600 or 2900 lumen version of the TK75?


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 23, 2013)

Patriot said:


> I can, but of course they're very different beams. You might check my beamshots for the RC40 because I believe I used the same settings. If not, I'll head back out and take some shots for you. Perhaps tomorrow evening as that's the start of my day off.


Thanks Patriot. At your own convenience of course. No rush. Big thanks!


----------



## Patriot (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry about the delay everyone. I went to upload my video beamshots and discovered that the exposure wasn't locked open to manual. When comparing lights that aren't in frame at the same time, it's a big "no no." Unfortunately, it's easy to overlook on my camera so I'm heading back out in a few minutes to record beamshots, again.:mecry:

I might get it edited and uploaded tonight but chances are it will be tomorrow.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 25, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Sorry about the delay everyone. I went to upload my video beamshots and discovered that the exposure wasn't locked open to manual. When comparing lights that aren't in frame at the same time, it's a big "no no." Unfortunately, it's easy to overlook on my camera so I'm heading back out in a few minutes to record beamshots, again.:mecry:
> 
> I might get it edited and uploaded tonight but chances are it will be tomorrow.



No problem,patience is a virtue!!

Off Topic here,,,,,,,can you email me one of those guns that I have seen in your videos??!!  
There is a "coyote" running loose in my neighborhood! He must have traveled from the hills and valleys a few miles away!


----------



## Eldiablojoe (Oct 25, 2013)

I'd really like to get the dimensions for this new toy. Diameter at the base, and the head, and total length.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 26, 2013)

Eldiablojoe said:


> I'd really like to get the dimensions for this new toy. Diameter at the base, and the head, and total length.



Tailcap = 52mm
Body = 48mm
Head narrowest = 58mm
Head widest = 71mm
Length = 188mm


----------



## spankone (Oct 29, 2013)

Any testers have their tk51's yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot (Oct 30, 2013)

The desktop review is editing out too long so I'm posting the video beamshots separately. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1coBCkTJ2Iw


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 30, 2013)

Patriot said:


> The desktop review is editing out too long so I'm posting the video beamshots separately.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1coBCkTJ2Iw


Hi Patriot, thanks so much for entertaining my request by incorporating the TM26 beamshot in the video. That helps a lot!


----------



## Lomandor (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome comparison photos Patriot. The tint of the beam just looks spectacular in the photos, much closer resemblance to day light. Makes the other beams look blue in comparison. Is it like that in real life? What are the LEDs being used?


----------



## Capolini (Oct 30, 2013)

Patriot said:


> The desktop review is editing out too long so I'm posting the video beamshots separately.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1coBCkTJ2Iw




Great video shots and comparisons!! I enjoyed it very much! 

Question for clarification! When you were saying the TK-75, EA4 ect. on "High" didn't you mean turbo? 

I noticed two distinct differences between the TK-51 and TK-75. The TK-51 had a larger and cleaner spill with no flower like edges like you mentioned! Also[ to be expected] the TK-75's hot spot was a lot more intense.


----------



## den331 (Oct 30, 2013)

great comparison! i have a question is the switch button of the TK51 is plastic or metal?
and﻿ also the TM 26 switch button is made of rubber or metal? i'm deciding what to get Tk 51 or TM26 thank you


----------



## ven (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome Patriot,many thanks :twothumbs


----------



## den331 (Oct 30, 2013)

great comparison! i have﻿ a question is the switch button of the TK51 is plastic or metal?
and also the TM 26 switch button is made of rubber or metal? i'm deciding what to get Tk 51 or TM26 thank you


----------



## Capolini (Oct 30, 2013)

den331 said:


> great comparison! i have﻿ a question is the switch button of the TK51 is plastic or metal?
> and also the TM 26 switch button is made of rubber or metal? i'm deciding what to get Tk 51 or TM26 thank you



I do not know about the TM26, but most certain the TK-51 is "Rubber type" just like my TK-75 and NOT plastic or metal.


----------



## den331 (Oct 30, 2013)

but in the tk51 its color silver switch button looks like plastic or metal :huh:


----------



## Capolini (Oct 30, 2013)

den331 said:


> but in the tk51 its color silver switch button looks like plastic or metal :huh:


 

Looks can be deceiving!! :thinking: I understand what you mean by the color!! I assure you it is not plastic or metal! 

Don't worry! Every light [18] that I have has some type of soft rubber like substance for the switch. I would bet that the TM26 also has a rubber type switch. :thumbsup:


----------



## den331 (Oct 30, 2013)

thank you my only concern with rubber switches due to wear and tear there is no replacable rubber switch like the rubber switch booth from a PD35 comes with extra boot , i'm thorn between tm26 or tk51 and this will be my first purchase of 100$+ light so i dont want to regret the problem of the rubber switch in the future :tinfoil:


----------



## Patriot (Oct 30, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> Hi Patriot, thanks so much for entertaining my request by incorporating the TM26 beamshot in the video. That helps a lot!



Sweet! Glad you caught it and you're welcome!  Didn't know if you wanted me to use your name, so I didn't. 



Lomandor said:


> Awesome comparison photos Patriot. The tint of the beam just looks spectacular in the photos, much closer resemblance to day light. Makes the other beams look blue in comparison. Is it like that in real life? What are the LEDs being used?



Slightly warmer than what shows on screen. XM-L2 T6



Capolini said:


> Great video shots and comparisons!! I enjoyed it very much!
> 
> Question for clarification! When you were saying the TK-75, EA4 ect. on "High" didn't you mean turbo?



Very welcome! "high" as in highest setting. "Turbo" is a little bit of a pet peeve of mine....haha  (unless is properly described)



den331 said:


> great comparison! i have a question is the switch button of the TK51 is plastic or metal?
> and﻿ also the TM 26 switch button is made of rubber or metal? i'm deciding what to get Tk 51 or TM26 thank you



Metal on both lights. I'll have the desktop review up later tonight.



ven said:


> Awesome Patriot,many thanks :twothumbs




Very welcome! Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## Capolini (Oct 30, 2013)

The switch "Button" is metal on the TK-51???? :thinking:

I think den331 is talking about the "Exterior" of the switch, which is the button! 

I never heard of a metal button! We are talking about what we press and NOT the components, correct?


----------



## Patriot (Oct 30, 2013)

Capolini said:


> The switch "Button" is metal on the TK-51???? :thinking:
> 
> I think den331 is talking about the "Exterior" of the switch, which is the button!
> 
> I never heard of a metal button! We are talking about what we press and NOT the components, correct?




Yeah, the three things that move. It seems to be made out of the same stuff as what's on the RC40. I know that on the RC40 they changed the composition because the original metal buttons rusted/oxidized. My guess is that they're using something with a higher chromium content.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 30, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Yeah, the three things that move. It seems to be made out of the same stuff as what's on the RC40. I know that on the RC40 they changed the composition because the original metal buttons rusted/oxidized. My guess is that they're using something with a higher chromium content.



ok,thanks!! I learned something! In my 11 months and 6 days of being a "Flashaholic",,,,,I never knew or heard of a metal button!! lol!


----------



## den331 (Oct 30, 2013)

thank you for that information finally i can decide what to buy because i dont want a rubber switch cover because we all know after years of use the rubber switch may worn out or the rubber cover switch mat get brittle


----------



## den331 (Oct 30, 2013)

oh sorry i should be more specific with my question about the switch cover :huh:


----------



## Patriot (Oct 30, 2013)

den331 said:


> thank you for that information finally i can decide what to buy because i dont want a rubber switch cover because we all know after years of use the rubber switch may worn out or the rubber cover switch mat get brittle



Honestly, I prefer the rubber because it's easier to feel, especially with gloves on. Of course, it's important that the material is durable and Fenix seems to do a good job in this area. I suspect my TK75 will be long outdated by the time I come close to wearing out the switch covers.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 30, 2013)

den331 said:


> thank you my only concern with rubber switches due to wear and tear there is no replacable rubber switch like the rubber switch booth from a PD35 comes with extra boot , i'm thorn between tm26 or tk51 and this will be my first purchase of 100$+ light so i dont want to regret the problem of the rubber switch in the future :tinfoil:


At least I am sure the TM26's switch is not rubber. It looks like metal grey but it could be either be plastic or metal, but underneath that switch button there is definitely a rubber covering or water would have seeped in.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 30, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Sweet! Glad you caught it and you're welcome!  Didn't know if you wanted me to use your name, so I didn't.


Not to worry. I am perfectly fine with letting everyone know my name is Andy. PhotoJournalist Andy Ho (pjandyho). Haha!


----------



## Patriot (Oct 30, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> At least I am sure the TM26's switch is not rubber. It looks like metal grey but it could be either be plastic or metal, but underneath that switch button there is definitely a rubber covering or water would have seeped in.



Both have non-ferrous, metals switches.


----------



## den331 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you for your opinion . I have a pd32 ue for 6 months now i notice on my side switch there is little wear going on because of everyday use . So thats why i want to try metal button switch for a change


----------



## StriderSMF (Oct 31, 2013)

I think i will have to pass﻿ until the next version but im very interested in this design like you said i would prefer the raised robust rubber buttons and they really need to change the step down by increasing the thermo regulator way up or what ever they need to do so it doesnt keep stepping down so fast then it would be a winner,also I wish they would﻿ put in an external charging port so you can charge the cells while there still in the light that would be a real nice feature with external﻿ charging indicators too. im really liking the flood spot design though.I will be keeping my eye's on this one in the future.


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 31, 2013)

Great video,Patriot!  I look forward to see the complete review.

Do you have any estimated time how long one can run the TK51 on 2x900 mode before it steps down?


----------



## den331 (Oct 31, 2013)

i'm a bit disappointed with the tk51 because of the thermal step down duration 
thank you patriot for the video review that you made :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Oct 31, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> Great video,Patriot!  I look forward to see the complete review.
> 
> Do you have any estimated time how long one can run the TK51 on 2x900 mode before it steps down?



Full review vid is up now but I'm using my phone. If someone wants to post a link, feel free. Step down occurs anywhere from 5-12min with 82F ambient. As some May guess, this isn't acceptable to me. Tonight I'll post a fair synapse for those not wanting to watch a long video.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 31, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Full review vid is up now but I'm using my phone. If someone wants to post a link, feel free. Step down occurs anywhere from 5-12min with 82F ambient. As some May guess, this isn't acceptable to me. Tonight I'll post a fair synapse for those not wanting to watch a long video.



Thanks Patriot! I really appreciate it! :thumbsup: Here is the question?! 

*Can you safely step back up like we can with the TK-75 and NOT have any consequences??*_

*That is not acceptable to me either!! *:thumbsdow* That is a shame. I am glad I waited.

The TK-75 stands alone in many ways!! So glad I have it!*

While we are at it, check this link. Mine is the inspiration and Zespectre's will hopefully take us to fruition!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...all-to-action-quot-Steady-Service-Output-quot_


----------



## den331 (Oct 31, 2013)

and also TK 76 is coming soon it looks ugly. tk75 look better . i like the tk75 also. but its to heavy and big for me


----------



## Capolini (Oct 31, 2013)

den331 said:


> and also TK 76 is coming soon it looks ugly. tk75 look better . i like na tk75 also but its to heavy and big for me



TK 75 is not really that heavy or bulky for what it can do!! I walk my Dog[he uses my left hand/arm] using it with no problem.

To each his own!!

There are a few lights that can match the tk-75 in performance and size. There are many that are at least twice as heavy and about twice as long that may equal or surpass it in output. It is *all a matter of preference!

*
We are getting ready to leave now for our 3+ mile mini hike through the semi wilderness!!

* TRICK OR TREAT!!! *:devil: :shakehead :nana:


----------



## den331 (Oct 31, 2013)

@patriot now i know its very hard to use this flashlight with gloves because i'm just newly migrated in Canada this is my 1st time to use a gloves because of cold weather i used my pd32UE with gloves i notice its very easy to locate the side switch if its made of rubber you can feel the switch grips your gloves.. i'm from philippines by the way


----------



## den331 (Oct 31, 2013)

To each his own!!

There are a few lights that can match the tk-75 in performance and size. There are many that are at least twice as heavy and about twice as long that may equal or surpass it in output. It is *all a matter of preference!

*
We are getting ready to leave now for our 3+ mile mini hike through the semi wilderness!!

* TRICK OR TREAT!!! *:devil: :shakehead :nana:[/QUOTE]


Capolini said:


> TK 75 is not really that heavy or bulky for what it can do!! I walk my Dog[he uses my left hand/arm] using it with no problem.
> 
> do you have a tk75? i read someone here in cpf they have some issue with fogging lens when on turbo is it isolated case? or maybe the new 2900lumen version may fog up the lens also ?


----------



## Capolini (Oct 31, 2013)

den331 said:


> To each his own!!
> 
> There are a few lights that can match the tk-75 in performance and size. There are many that are at least twice as heavy and about twice as long that may equal or surpass it in output. It is *all a matter of preference!
> 
> ...





Capolini said:


> TK 75 is not really that heavy or bulky for what it can do!! I walk my Dog[he uses my left hand/arm] using it with no problem.
> 
> do you have a tk75? i read someone here in cpf they have some issue with fogging lens when on turbo is it isolated case? or maybe the new 2900lumen version may fog up the lens also ?



Yes, I have the TK-75. I mentioned it in the first sentence in post # 166!! 

I am the one who wrote the thread "Condensation under the lens, again"!!

Silica gel packets resolved that issue...............clear sailing ahead.

There are tons of deer near me. I see 20 to 40 every night! The TK-75 can spot a deer 300/400 yards away easily!

Get ready for a cold winter in Canada!! :santa: Completely opposite of a climate as the Philippines!!


----------



## Eldiablojoe (Oct 31, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Tailcap = 52mm
> Body = 48mm
> Head narrowest = 58mm
> Head widest = 71mm
> Length = 188mm



Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## den331 (Oct 31, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Yes, I have the TK-75. I mentioned it in the first sentence in post # 166!!
> 
> I am the one who wrote the thread "Condensation under the lens, again"!!
> 
> ...


Wow long range light my concern is the head of the tk75 is to big for my pocket . Yes its getting cold now . Thats why i need new flashlight for my 1st winter a perfect excuse to buy a high lumen flashlight so i can see the black ice when walking . My pd32ue is not enough lumen to shine the black ice lol:devil:


----------



## Patriot (Oct 31, 2013)

StriderSMF said:


> I wish they would﻿ put in an external charging port so you can charge the cells while there still in the light that would be a real nice feature with external﻿ charging indicators too. im really liking the flood spot design though.I will be keeping my eye's on this one in the future.



Yeah, some additional features would be cool but keep in mind that MSRP is under $200. Charging ports, voltage indicators and other candy makes the price go up. The TM26 for example retails at $399 regardless of what the street price it. I'm totally on board with you with regards to the thermal situation though.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 1, 2013)

If you guys want the details, the full desktop review is up along with the beamshots posted in the video before it. Here's the quick rundown on the TK51 though. 

Typical Fenix high quality build. Perfect fit and finish. I'll dare to call it "revolutionary beam quality" because I've never seen a flashlight with such a useful mix of flood and throw. Without exaggeration the beam quality, capability, and versatility blew me away. I remember thinking to myself while hiking through the brush....."is this thing for real?" It's truly different from anything I have experienced with my other lights! 45K cd throw is great for most of the hiking I do. I really like the UI but initially caught myself counting when I clicked the control buttons for the flood and throw. After a while I stopped counting and just pushed the buttons until the overall beam looked good to my brain. It takes some getting used to but I think the the UI is the most efficient and intuitive that they could have gone with. 

What needs to be changed?

1)The thermal regulation parameters. I can't (effectively) use a light of this size, for outdooring purposes, that steps down after 5-10 minutes from 1900L to 800L. The output/runtime to size/mass ratio just precludes it from being an efficient selection, especially when the same company knocks it out of the ballpark with a light like the TK75! The TK75 has to be one of the finest examples of perfectly balancing all the attributes in a medium format, handheld LED. The scale of the light with regards to battery capacity and thermal mass are perfectly matched to the sustained output. The RC40 is another example of perfect scaling. As stated in the video, the TK51 could stay on high for 30-45 minutes without breaking 130F on the body. The RC40 tested to 150F and I've had the TK75 to over 160F with ZERO problems. No notable lumen decrease and no tint shift. 



What might be nice if it was changed?

While wearing gloves, the buttons are hard to find by feel and easy to inadvertently activate. I typically find the buttons in the dark by feeling around until I accidentally turn the light on. Because you don't know exactly what button you're pressing, it's sometimes alarming in a dark house to hit turbo, strobe or any high setting captured by last mode memory. I mentioned that this was an issue with the RC40 as well. My suggestion would be to give the TK51 raised rubber switches like the TK75. It works perfectly with gloves on. 

This is a small thing and very subjective but I'd like to see the smaller flood head in the 6 O'clock position. It would make the light easier to hold and to find the switches by feel. In fact, if the flood was in the 6 O'clock position, I might be having less of an issue finding the switches with gloves on.


As always, I really try not to sugar coat anything and instead strive to give you guys the straight scoop. I say kudos to Fenix for being innovative and for letting us test the TK51 together! Like I stated earlier, the beam quality is better than anything I've ever seen. If they dial in the thermal situation to increase its usability, the TK51 will definitely find a popular niche.


----------



## warmurf (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi all, Anyone worked out the best place to get it? I'm thinking cost wise. HK usually offers a good CPF discount?


----------



## Capolini (Nov 1, 2013)

*PATRIOT WROTE:*


1)The thermal regulation parameters. I can't (effectively) use a light of this size, for outdooring purposes, that steps down after 5-10 minutes from 1900L to 800L.




the TK51 could stay on high for 30-45 minutes without breaking 130F on the body. 

*******************************************************************************************

I think this "May" have answered my question in post # 164 where I asked, "Can you safely step back up after the 5 - 10 minute step down?

Are you saying that you can "step back up" if the the body temp. stays below 130F?

If so, that won't be happening in a warm/tropical/summer environment!!

Where does this stepping down at 82F. ambient come in? I don't understand that! How does that relate to the 130F body temp.?

Thanks


----------



## Capolini (Nov 1, 2013)

den331 said:


> Wow long range light my concern is the head of the tk75 is to big for my pocket . Yes its getting cold now . Thats why i need new flashlight for my 1st winter a perfect excuse to buy a high lumen flashlight so i can see the black ice when walking . My pd32ue is not enough lumen to shine the black ice lol:devil:



None of these high powered lights are going to fit in your POCKET!! 

If that is what your looking for you need to go in a different direction. A light for a holster. There are some decent/powerful ones in that category.


----------



## spankone (Nov 1, 2013)

I have to agree, I'm working on my video at the moment. The buttons can be hard to find and they are to easy to activate by accident. And the light steps down far to early. 

But the build is stunning and the beam is amazing. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spankone (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh and I'm not sure if it's been mentioned yet but it can run on 1 or 2 cells rather than 3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernStar (Nov 1, 2013)

Capolini said:


> *PATRIOT WROTE:*
> 
> 
> 1)The thermal regulation parameters. I can't (effectively) use a light of this size, for outdooring purposes, that steps down after 5-10 minutes from 1900L to 800L.
> ...



Here is a great review by Candle lamp where he explains how the stepdown on the TK51 works http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...x-TK51-XM-L2-U2-3x18650-or-6x(R)CR123A-Review

He says that the stepdown is thermal controlled and that it steps down from Turbo to high after approximately 5 minutes.He activated the turbo mode again after a few minutes after it stepped down, but it could only sustain the turbo mode for about 2.5 minutes before it stepped down to high again because of high temperature,if i understood the procedure right.

This lights turbo mode does not work like the TK75 which can be run on turbo in 20 minutes and directly being activately on turbo again for another 20 minutes period after it stepped down. It looks like the TK51 is limited to much shorter periods when running it at turbo modes. Btw,it´s the double LED turbo mode (2x900) that this applies to. The single LED turbo modes is longer before it steps down.:thinking: 

Personally i think the double LED turbo mode on the TK51 is to short. I´d like to see a longer turbo mode, more like the one on the TK75.


----------



## den331 (Nov 1, 2013)

@patriot. have you tried how many minutes before stepping down of the turbo to high mode for the primary beam only?:tinfoil:


----------



## Patriot (Nov 1, 2013)

den331 said:


> @patriot. have you tried how many minutes before stepping down of the turbo to high mode for the primary beam only?:tinfoil:




Yeah guys, 5-10 minutes depending on ambient. This is all demo'd in my video.


----------



## spankone (Nov 3, 2013)

Mine lasted around 30 mins. At around 28*c and steeped down at 38*c and it felt tepid, barely warm. But it's quiet versatile, I wonder if it would benefit from a tripod mount to make it even more useful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spankone (Nov 11, 2013)

I was wondering if the light would work better if you could programme the main button to remember individual settings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot (Nov 12, 2013)

spankone said:


> I was wondering if the light would work better if you could programme the main button to remember individual settings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





For me it would probably be useless UI candy, but I like to keep it simple. Other than the thermal properties, I think the light is nearly perfect. I tried to use it for a project the other night and it kept stepping down. It's pretty bad that I had to turn to my TM26 to get the job done but the PD35 probably would have worked as well.


----------



## spankone (Nov 16, 2013)

ok so I've finished my review, not as good as patriot's but I'll get there. I certainly agree with him though. Its a great light with just a few small flaws.


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 25, 2013)

martinaee said:


> ...
> I want to know what the main led will be. At 1800 lumens if the smaller led is an xp-g2 putting out 400-500 lumens could an xm-l2 in the main led get up to 1300-1400 lumens output? Or could this be using a different main led?


The XM-L2 version of the Eagtac SX25L3 (new name for Eagletac) is rated at over 1500 lumens. I compared it to my Fenix TK-35 and a similar light from Rofis. The Eagtac was significantly brighter and threw further.

Brightnorm


----------



## kj2 (Dec 9, 2013)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cIkObHBV...top_uri=/watch?v=cIkObHBV_Cw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ieslei (Dec 9, 2013)

Hahhaha using it as a hammer to hit the brick is awsome hahahaha

Sent from my GT-I8190L using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 9, 2013)

I am dealing with photo and video production and I am a skeptic. I never really trusted torture tests from manufacturers, especially when they have many lights in their inventory for replacements.


----------



## ven (Dec 9, 2013)

cracking vid.............think apple need to get fenix making their cases for iphones


----------



## Patriot (Dec 10, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> I am dealing with photo and video production and I am a skeptic. I never really trusted torture tests from manufacturers, especially when they have many lights in their inventory for replacements.



It's certainly more reassuring when stuff like this comes from an independent. It's great entertainment for a light junkie though!


----------



## spankone (Dec 11, 2013)

Play in the fog really shows of the tk51 beam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lumen aeternum (Jan 16, 2014)

Fenix says the beam angle on the TK75 is "over 80 degrees."
What about the angle on the TK51?
I have a TK22 with the orange peel flood lens and it is fantastic -- anyone know that angle, so I can compare the floodiness?

I wish all specs would include the beam angle.


----------



## FelmarCorp (Mar 16, 2014)

Anybody know where I can get the best deal for this light ...looking for a package deal that includes batteries and charger.

Thanks


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 11, 2014)

Had my TK51 for a month now and it is freakinig fantastic! Mine barely gets warm and only steps down after over 30 min on full blast. Both beams are quality through and through both beams is one impressive wall of light that I have to be careful with around the neighborhood at night dont want to startle anyone. The throw beam is clear and crisp and lights everything very well to the limit of my clear vision. The flood is so good that on high it has its own hot spot and actually throws a bit itself. Both beams on high light up over 70% of my over half an acre yard. Wish it came with a holster though


----------



## uprightbassmatt (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello all flashaholics 
What do you think about my dilemma. I already own a TK75 2600 lumens. I love it however sometimes need more light  and especially surrounding light with spill and flood, more throw would be handy as well. I'm impressed with this TK51 review by Patriot36 on youtube and his photos here as well but wondering isn't better to go crazy and buy the second gen of TK75 with intensity nearly 120000cd and a bit cooler light temperature? This flashlight (TK75 gen 1) is great all-rounder so maybe the second gen is worth of trying as a combo or maybe TK51 is a better choice and less expensive to use it at once with TK75? One is for sure though. Second flashlight will be Fenix too. TK75 has slightly advantage over TK51 in terms of build quality (buttons), right?﻿ and what about beam angle in Tk51 in compasrison to over 80 degrees in Tk75. 
My recent video with TK75 is here so look at it if you want to see it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jMgu3o1iD0

I also noticed small problems with my TK75. I hope nothing serious but some glue is visible in reflector and a few tiny bubbles are visible as well. Have some photos and will put them in right subject:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?368205-Original-TK-75-VS-New-TK-75/page5

Besides that my Fenix is the best light I could imagine. I have it over 1,5 year now.


----------



## martinaee (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't know about the "quality" of the buttons. They are both digital switches I think on both lights. Just some Fenix lights use rubber coverings and some hard coverings.


----------



## lumen aeternum (Sep 12, 2014)

"I have a TK22 with the orange peel flood lens and it is fantastic -- anyone know that angle, so I can compare the floodiness?"

Ditto. Wish there was a list of lights sorted by beam angle.


----------



## feifei (Sep 23, 2014)

lumen aeternum said:


> "I have a TK22 with the orange peel flood lens and it is fantastic -- anyone know that angle, so I can compare the floodiness?"
> 
> Ditto. Wish there was a list of lights sorted by beam angle.



It seems that flood light is not its strenth,but TK51 has both flood and spot beam.


----------

